# cyclogest



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

can any one hep me i have been usin cyclogest pressaries since the 17.06.05 on 2ww i test on the 1.7.05 i have really bad back pain and wondered if it is normal or af on its way. i havt had to put them up my front private can any one help me please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Some women do get some back aches due to the action of the Cyclogest but af could not be ruled out.
Fingers crossed for your test date.

Ruth


----------

